# Excited/scared peeing STARTING at 8 months?????



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*I noticed a few weeks ago that when I took Nikita to my mother-in-law's house (where she has been several times with no incident) she got over excited and started peeing everywhere like a cocker spaniel or something. I was hoping it was a fluke of some kind, but a few minutes ago I tried to inspect her ears. She walked off, so I followed her and when I got to her, she went pee. Why would she start doing this at almost 9 months?? I haven't done anything any differently. Its quite annoying. I don't yell at her, I don't beat her.. I don't get it. *


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's called submissive urination. You are alpha, she's submitting. 

She should eventually outgrow it, but you are going to have to ignore the behavior, don't bend down towards her, you are going to have to build her confidence up. 

google the term, there's TONS of info out there!


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* Hmm ok.. I just find it odd that she didn't do this for the last 4 months... Thx*


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's not unheard of though to occur later. I know it's frustrating though!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

There may be some hormonal contribution as well - some females start to pee everywhere as they cycle (not just marking which is deliberate but also as if they are just primed to _let go_). 

If you find it hard to control your reaction (you should strive for zero response as if there were no pee at all), then make a game of sending her off to find something or call her & toss treats into her crate, then go back & mop up; it's difficult to be mopping & not giving off angry/frustrated vibes, especially if this happened on your new carpet. 
In the meantime, you can restrict her to the easier to clean areas so that you or your SO don't accidentally exhibit frustration with her behavior. If she's not in training classes right now, I'd start another one that will be fun & boost her confidence, eg, tricks & games class, beginner agility etc rather than advanced obedience.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* I didn't get mad at her peeing.. Just more confused and a little frustrated that my "To Fix" list is getting bigger. As far as classes go, I am still struggling to get her to where she is not dog reactive (excited, not aggression yet). I know if she met all the dogs once she would be fine. We will see. When I get extra money I will defnitely try again. The trainer didn't want me in her class while she was dog reactive.*


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

What I have found is many breeds but more so GSD's go through a Submissive Phase around 6 to 9 months of age. 

It is almost as if their brain is confused because the body is adult but their brain is still acting like a puppy. 

When will she out grow it really depends on the dog themselves. My GSD did not out grow it until she was almost 18 months old. Sometimes when you can see the signs coming that she is going to Over submit to you you can try saying a word to try to break them out of it. With my dog when she would start to show the signs I would say cookie and that would stop her from peeing.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

That is promising! Good to hear! Thank you and I will use those tips for sure.. That is the only time she has done it with me, so we will see how things go.


----------

